# MTPCA / MMIT Fur Sales



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

MICHIGAN TRAPPERS & PREDATOR CALLERS ASSOCIATION FUR AUCTION DATES/PLACES 2012/2013 

Lot number for the combined MTPCA and MMIT sales will be sold ahead of time as well as at the sale. MTPCA members will get the odd numbers and MMIT will get the even numbers. This will eliminate the confusion of duplicate numbers.

DECEMBER 22, 2012 - Jays Sporting Goods, Clare, MI. This is a combined sale with Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers. For more information contact: MTPCA members contact- Paul Strasel @ (989) 643-7454. MMIT members contact  Ed Kramer @ 231-898-4823. DNR Wildlife Biologist Bruce Barlow will be there from 9:00 AM  Noon to seal furs dont forget the skulls.

JANUARY 5, 2013 - Ravenna Conservation Club, Ravenna, MI. This is an MTPCA sale, for more information contact: Matt Johnson @ 231-287-8356. 

JANUARY 19, 2013 - Community Center in Otisville, MI. For more information contact: Joe Rye @ (810) 241-4151 or [email protected] or Mike Schippa @ (248) 343-3682 or [email protected].

FEBRUARY 2, 2013 - the Playhouse, Houghton Lake, MI. MMIT Sale For more information contact: Ed Kramer @ (231) 898-4823. DNR Wildlife Biologist Bruce Barlow will be there from 9:00 AM  Noon to seal furs dont forget the skulls.

FEBRUARY 16, 2013 - Kalamazoo Fairgrounds, Kalamazoo, MI. For more information contact: Matt Johnson @ 231-287-8356

MARCH 23, 2013 - Jays Sporting Goods, Clare, MI. This is a combined sale with Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers. For more information contact: MTPCA members contact- Matt Johnson @ 231-287-8356. MMIT members contact  Ed Kramer @ 231-898-4823. DNR Wildlife Biologist Bruce Barlow will be there from 9:00 AM  Noon to seal furs dont forget the skulls.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BlacknBluehounds (Feb 22, 2012)

So how did the sale go! what were the averages


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not sure what the averages were yet, but the turn out was amazing as were the prices. We saw some record highs on a few things and very good prices on almost everything. I have never seen so many happy trappers in one place. A huge thanks to everyone who helped me make my first sale as director go so smoothly.


----------



## BlacknBluehounds (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad to hear it went good, wish I could have made it. especially with my rats from what I hear


----------

